# Your Top 20 Games Of all Time !!!



## DAZA (Oct 6, 2010)

I want you all to make your top 20 games of all time! Im talking every console / platform ever made.

This list needs to be your all time love of games, we have some we played for weeks none stop during our childhood, moments of excitement going to a place you know it has your favourite arcade game or going round a friends you know had a good game, right up to the moments now you look forward to playing a top release. Please dont take the piss out of peoples choice of games....

Im going to give some exceptions because when i was making my list it was hard have more than one platform cross over and love for a title series of games so when you do your list make sure you put it as you see below!

Good luck    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Outrun - Arcade and Spectrum
Daytona USA - Arcade
Streets Of Rage 1/2 - Megadrive 
Flashback - Megadrive 
Street Fighter 2 - Arcade 
Sonic The Hedgehog 2/3 - Megadrive
Zelda Links Awakening - Gameboy 
Mortal Kombat 1/2 - Megadrive 
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles - Arcade
Ghostbusters - Spectrum and Xbox360
Castlevania - NES
Road Rash - Megadrive
Super Mario World - SNES
Super Mario Bros 1/3 - NES
Manic Minor - Spectrum
Bart Vs The Space Mutants - Spectrum
Alien Vs Predator - Arcade
Aliens - Arcade
Duke Nukem 3D - PC
Half Life Series - PC


----------



## Hachibei (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh geez, top 20... this'll be hard.

In the order they pop into my head:

-Policenauts (PlayStation)
-Snatcher (Sega CD)
-Mass Effect 2 (360)
-Halo Reach (360)
-Persona 4 (PlayStation 2)
-Guitar Hero 5 (360)
-Seiken Densetsu 3 (SNES)
-Final Fantasy VI (SNES)
-Gears of War (360)
-Unreal Tournament 2k4 (PC)
-Scott Pilgrim vs. The World (360)
-Star Ocean: Till the End of Time (PS2)
-Terranigma (SNES)
-Live a Live (SNES)
-Aliens vs. Predator (Arcade)
-ESP Ra.De (Arcade)
-Yakuza 2 (PS2)
-Devil May Cry 3 (PS2)
-Shin Megami Tensei Nocturne (PS2)
-Virtua Fighter 4 Evolution (PS2)


----------



## Keylogger (Oct 6, 2010)

Great idea!

This is my top 20:

1- Zelda OOT - N64
2- Perfect Dark - N64 / XBLA
3- Golden Sun - GBA
4- FFX - PS2
5- GTA San Andreas - PS2
6- Zelda Links Awakening - GBC
7- Pokemon G/S/C - GBC
8- Super Smash Bros Brawl - Wii (Played 2000 hours!)
9- Super Mario 64 - N64
10- Pokemon FR/LG - GBA
11- Zelda Majora's Mask - N64
12- StarFox Adventures - NGC
13- Super Mario World - SNES
14- Road Rash 2 - MegaDrive
15- Super Mario Galaxy - Wii
16- Skies of Arcadia - Dreamcast
17- Banjo Tooie - N64
18- DK Country - Snes
19- Paper Mario - NGC
20- Zelda TP - Wii


----------



## hyrf (Oct 6, 2010)

1.folout 3-xbox360
2.GTA4-xbox360
3.GTA san andreas-ps2
4.kingdom herts 2-ps2
5.super smash bros brawl-wii
6.gears of war 2-xbox360
7.ratchet and clank 12345...-ps2 y ps3
8.mass efect 2-xbox360
9.the legen of zelda twilight princes-wii
10.kingdom hearts-ps2
11.devil may cry1234-ps2 y xbox 360
12.halo reach-xbox360
13.final fantasy13-xbox360
14.mario galaxy-wii
15.metroid prime corruption-wii
16.pokemon todos-gb-gba-nds-wii-GC
17.bayoneta-xbox360
18.mario and luigi-gba
19.halo3-xbox360
20.crash123-playstation


----------



## Desendos (Oct 6, 2010)

Hrm...
1. Portal
2. TF2
3. Fallout 3
4. Oblivion
5. Sonic adventure
6. Tiberiam sun & Firestorm
7. Red alert 2 & Yuri's revenge
8. Civ 2
9. CIv 3
10. Pokemon yellow ( My first ever game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
11. Okami
12. Golden sun 
13. Prince of persia: Sands of time
14. Star craft & Brood wars
15. Dragon age: Orgins
16. Diablo 2
17. Pokemon Snap
18. Pokemon colosseum 2
19. Theme park world
20. Enter the Matrix

Damn that was hard.


----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 6, 2010)

This is not the actual order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Age of the Empires : Age of the kings ( PC )
Eldar Scrolls : Oblivion ( Xbox 360 )
Pokémon Blue ( Gameboy )
Sonic & Knuckles ( Sega Megadrive )
Guild Wars ( PC )
Alien Trilogy (Sega Saturn )
Jak and Daxter ( PS2 )
Fallout 3 ( Xbox 360 )
Donky Kong 64 ( Nintendo 64 )
Halo 3 ( Xbox 360 )
Rome : Total War ( PC )
Croc ( Ps1)
Crash team Racing ( Ps1 )
Panzer Dragoon ( Sega Saturn )
Nights into Dreams... ( Sega Saturn )
Bust a Move 2 ( Sega Saturn )
Roller-coaster Tycoon ( PC ) 
Pokémon Colosseum ( Nintendo Gamecube )
GTA : San Andreas ( PS2 )
Ratchet & Clank ( PS2 )

Wow that is hard to do, as I said that is no particular order and I'm bound to of missed out some games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and if you hadn't of noticed, the Sega Saturn was easily my favourite ever console


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 6, 2010)

This took me FAR FAR longer than it should have done, but this is all I can remember for now. I'm 100% sure I'm missing loads of great games that would definitely knock some games off this list so I may amend later, but here it is for now...

1. Sonic the Hedgehog 3 & Knuckles (Mega Drive)
2. Sonic the Hedgehog 2 (Mega Drive)
3. Half-Life 2 + episodes (PC, Xbox 360)
4. Super Mario World (SNES)
5. The Legend of Zelda Wind Waker (GCN)
6. Grand Theft Auto: Vice City (PC)
7. Shenmue (Dreamcast)
8. Uncharted 2 Among Thieves (PS3)
9. Super Mario Galaxy (Wii)
10. Tomb Raider 1,2,3 (PC)

11. Mirrors Edge (PS3)
12. Worms Armageddon (PC)
13. New Super Mario Bros DS
14. Sonic the Hedgehog 1 (Mega Drive)
15. Resident Evil 4 (Gamecube)
16. Bubble Bobble (Arcade/Spectrum)
17. Crazy Taxi (Dreamcast)
18. Portal (PC)
19. Super Mario 64 (N64)
20. Rollercoaster Tycoon 2 (PC)


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 6, 2010)

in no particular order:

sonic mega collection (all sonics in one)
The Legend of Zelda Collector's Edition (ZMM ZOOT The Legend of Zelda, zelda 2 The Adventure of Link)
oblivion GOTY
Fallout 3 GOTY
GTA San Andreas
gauntlet 4
super mario all stars and world.
road rash (megadrive)
tony hawk underground (ps2)
sims series (pc)
okami
zelda TP wii
zelda alttp
zelda LA
donkey kong (gameboy)
castlevania 2 simons quest (nes)
final fight series
shenmue 1 & 2 (dreamcast)
final fantasy 8 & 10


----------



## xalphax (Oct 6, 2010)

In no particular order:

Metal Slug - Arcade/Neo Geo
The Last Blade - Arcade/Neo Geo
WakuWaku7 - Arcade/Neo Geo
Strikers 1945+ - Arcade/Neo Geo
Sonic Wings 3 - Arcade/Neo Geo
Blazing Star - Arcade/Neo Geo
Burnout 3 - PS2/XBOX
Phoenix Wright - Nintendo DS
Gran Turismo - PSX
Wipeout - PSX
Metal Gear Solid - PSX
Battle Garegga - Arcade/Saturn
Radiant Silvergun - Arcade/Saturn
Conker's Bad Fur Day - N64
Dead or Alive 2 - PS2/Dreamcast
Soul Calibur - Dreamcast
Crazy Taxi - Dreamcast
The house of the Dead 2 - Dreamcast
Ikaruga - Arcade/Dreamcast/Gamecube
Zero Gunner 2 - Arcade/Dreamcast


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Oct 6, 2010)

#1 BBC Battlefield Academy

http://www.slitherine.com/games/bbc_ba_pc

#2-#20 19 games you won't have heard of.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 6, 2010)

1.Super smash bros
2.Zelda OOT
3.Battlefield bad company 2
4.COD modern warfare 2
5.elder scrolls iv oblivion
6.Warcraft
7.zelda majoras mask
8.Super smash bros
9.pokemon yellow
10.Mario party 5
11.Mario party 4
12.Mario party 7
13.Mario party 8
14.Mario kart 64
15.Mario kart wii
16.Mario kart ds
19.The sims 
20.The sims 2
(21.the sims 3)


----------



## RoMee (Oct 6, 2010)

here's my list[*]Final Fantasy 7[*]Shadow Hearts[*]Final Fantasy X[*]Mass Effect[*]Fallout 3[*]Resident Evil 3[*]Fatal Frame[*]Xenosaga[*]Dragon Quest 7[*]Devil May Cryedit: sorry 20 not 10

11. Shadow Hearts Covenant
12. Resident Evil 5
13. Dead Space
14. Batman Arham Asylum
15. Super Street Fighter II
16. Assassins Creed
17. Castlevania Dawn of Sorrow
18. Fatal Frame II
19. Gears of Wars
20. Ninja Gaiden Black

honorable mentions:
Golden sun 1 & 2
Metal Gear Solid
Devil May Cry 3
God of War
Super Double Dragon
Mother 3
Persona 3 FES


----------



## xalphax (Oct 6, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> #2-#20 19 games you won't have heard of.



Tell me all about it, I think most kids have not heard about 3/4 of my list either. 

I am a young weirdo, liking all those retro games.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 7, 2010)

In no particular order.

- No More Heroes (not the second one)
- Spyro 3
- Crash Bandicoot 3
- 007 Nightfire (Gamecube version for me)
- Super Smash Bros.
- Super Smash Bros. Melee
- Perfect Dark (XBLA version I guess since it's better than the original)
- Super Mario Galaxy
- MadWorld
- Fallout 3
- Star Wars: KOTOR
- Mass Effect
- Mass Effect 2
- American McGee's Alice
- Star Wars Battlefront II
- Left 4 Dead 2
- Pokemon Gold/Silver
- Metal Gear Solid 2
- Pokemon TCG (on the GBC)
- Puzzle Quest: Challenge of the Warlords (if I had to choose a console that I liked it the most on I'd give it to the PSP version).

Call me some new age whore but there's been a lot of great games coming out recently. Gaming is evolving, not devolving.


----------



## Windaga (Oct 7, 2010)

1. Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons / Ages (But specifically Seasons.)
2. Legend of Zelda: Link to the Past
3. Mario Kart: Double Dash
4. Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles 
5. Shin Megami Tensei: Strange Journey
6. Fire Emblem 7
7. Final Fantasy Tactics Advance
8. Sonic Shuffle
9. The World Ends with You
10. Super Smash Bros Brawl
11 Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
12. Warcraft III: Frozen Throne
13. Namco x Capcom
14. Tatsunoko vs Capcom
15. Metroid: Fusion
16. Pokemon: Diamond
17. Super Mario World
18. Age of Mythology 
19. Castle Crashers 
20. Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Summoner 2: Raidou Kuzunoha vs King Abaddon


----------



## keine (Oct 7, 2010)

my list is probably totally through glazed eyes of grade schooler. newer games, would never make my 20 best, cause nothing can compare to N64 + Mario 64 for a november birthday. no order.

1. Metroid Prime
2. Half Life
3. Deus Ex
4. Vampire Bloodlines
5. Super Metroid
6. Chrono Trigger
7. Chrono Cross
8. Half Life 2
9. Shadow of the Colossus
10. Donkey Kong Country
11. Team Fortress 1
12. Starcraft 1 (not 2)
13. Super Mario 64
14. Super Mario Galaxy
15. Mario Kart SFC
16. Psychonauts
17. Monkey Island 2
18. Legend of Zelda Link to the Past
19. Super Mario World SFC
20. (Resident Evil Gamecube Remake)
20.5. They Hunger Series for PC.


----------



## mojostyle (Oct 7, 2010)

Golden Eye (N64)
Legend of Zelda Collector Edition (Gamecube)
Mike Tyson's Punch out (NES)
Final Fantasy VI (SNES)
Final Fantasy X (PS2)
Metal Gear Solid 1,2,3,4 (PS 1,2,3)
God Of War 1,2,3 ( PS2 & PS3)
Banjo&Kazooie (N64)
StarFox (N64)
Gran Turismo (PS2)
Dead or Alive (PS2)
Super Smash Bros. (N64, GC, WII)
Metroid Prime 1/2 (GC)
Mario 64 (N64)
Modern WarFare 1/2 (PS3)
DonkeyKong Country (SNES)
Medal Of Honor FrontLine (PS2)
Link to The Past (SNES)
Tony Hawk 2&3 (N64)
All Star Mario (SNES)


----------



## widiot (Oct 7, 2010)

Final Fantasy VI(SNES)
Elite(BBC model B)
Super Mario World(SNES)
Zelda: A Link to the Past (SNES)
Space Harrier(Arcade)
Zelda TP(wii)
Sonic 1(megadrive)
Pangya(PC)
Tekken Tag(PS2)
Mario 64(N64)
Mario Kart(wii)
ToeJam+Earl(megadrive)
Commando(Arcade)
Street Fighter II(SNES)
Mario Kart(SNES)
Final Fantasy VII( PS1)
MGS(PS1)
Command + conquer(PC)
Dragons fury/Devil Crash(megadrive)
Gran Turismo(PS1)


----------



## hotdogfire (Oct 7, 2010)

from best to fun

sonic the hedgehog 1 sega geniuses
bomberman hero nintendo 64
mortal kombat 1 arcade
sonic adventure 2 battle nintendo gamecube
kickle cubicle  NES
cool spot sega geniuses
ms pacman nintendo 64
animal crossing nintendo gamecube
streets of rage 1 sega geniuses
rabbids go home wii
mario galaxy 2 wii
scribblenauts nintendo ds
bloodrayne ps2
grand theft auto san andreas ps2
earthbound 3 game boy advance
kirby nintendo 64
grand theft auto iv xbox 360
pocket tanks pc
wario land game boy advance
pokemon gold game boy advance


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 7, 2010)

1. Star Wars Knight of the Old Republic {Insanely awesome game in spite of the bad replayability} (XBOX)
2. Sly Cooper 3 Honour Among Thieves and Sly 2 (PS2)
3. Team Fortress 2 (PC)
4. Pokemon SoulSilver (DS)
5. Star Ocean: First Departure and Second Evolution (PSP)
6. FF VII (PSP)
7. GTA Liberty City Stories and Vice City Stories (PSP)
8. Phoenix Wright Series (DS)
9. Super Mario Series (DS)
10. Harvest Moon (DS, PSP, GBA)


----------



## lolzed (Oct 7, 2010)

In no particular order+not 20 yet
1.Pokemon Blue/Yellow
2.Pokemon Diamond/Platinum
3.Portal
4.MGSPW
5.Mario Kart
6.TF2
7.Zelda(particularly PH)
8.Advance Wars
9.Harvest Moon(GBA)
10.Golden Sun(series)
11.Splinter Cell DA
12.Sims(1)
13.Pokemon Firered
14.TWEWY

I'm missing tons of great games no doubt,but those are the ones that popped into my head first.


----------



## prowler (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm not putting them in order I like best since that would take me ages.

Phantasy Star Online
Xenosaga
Final Fantasy X-2
Guild Wars (Before PvP was actually playable)
Zelda: Wind Waker
Skies of Arcadia
Metal Gear Solid 2
Advance Wars
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Minecraft
Persona 3
Bayonetta
....and I can't think of any more


----------



## Shebang (Oct 7, 2010)

*LEGO Star Wars CS*
LEGO Batman
LEGO Indiana Jones I
Mario*
Kirby Squeak Squad


----------



## Lubbo (Oct 7, 2010)

This is hard and hopefully i can remember them all:

1. Golden Sun 1 and 2 (GBA)
2. Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII (PSP)
3. World of Warcraft (PC)
4. Kingdom Hearts 1 and 2 (PS2)
5. Dragonball Z: Legendary Super Warriors (GBC) 
6. Jump! Ultimate Stars (NDS)
7. Uncharted 2 (PS3)
8. Super Smash Bros (N64)
9. Pokemon Crystal (GBC)
10. God of War 3 (PS3)
11. Ratchet and Clank 3: Up Your Arsenal (PS2)
12. FIFA Street (PS2)
13. Dragonball Z: Budokai 3 (PS2)
14. Toy Story 2 (PSX)
15. Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars (NDS)
16. Theme Park World (PC)
17. FIFA 2005 (PS2)
18. Goldeneye (N64)
19. Lego Star Wars: Complete Saga (PS2)
20. Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare - Reflex (WII)

and that is my list which took me ages, i think i have most of them


----------



## boof222 (Oct 7, 2010)

In no particular order:

1. Spyro the Dragon - PS1
2. Spyro 3 - PS1
3. Crash Bandicoot 1 - PS1
4. Crash Bandicoot 2 - PS1
5- Crash Bandicoot 3 - PS1
6. Crash Team Racing - PS1
7. Kula World/Roll away - PS1
8. Ghost in the Shell - PS1
9. Tombi! - PS1
10. Mario kart 64
11. 007 Goldeneye - 64
12. Super mario 64
13. Super Mario Galaxy 2 - Wii
14. Super Smash Bros. Brawl - Wii
15. Super Mario World - SNES
16. Super Mario World 2/Yoshi's Island - SNES/GBA
17. Super Mario Bros. - NES
18. Super Mario Bros. 3 - NES
19. Ratchet and Clank - PS2
20. No More Heroes 1 - Wii
21. Pokemon Crystal - Gameboy Colour

There's 21 because I can/felt like it.


----------



## Balee56 (Oct 7, 2010)

Chrono Cross
Psychonauts
Mario Kart DS
Castlevania Order Of Ecclesia
Flatout 2
Sims 2
Pokémon SoulSilver
Ratchet & Clank 3
KOF XI
Persona 4
Megaman X 4
Crash Bandicoot 3
Spyro 3
Final Fantasy VIII
Super Mario World
Sonic 2
Street Fighter 3:3rd Strike
Contra Hard Corps
Metroid
Call Of Duty 2


----------



## DAZA (Oct 7, 2010)

boof222 said:
			
		

> There's 21 because I can/felt like it.



Tisk Tisk lol


Im glad your all wracking your brains for your favourite games, if you look back along the list you can see generation gaps from old skool gamers to newer gen. Its also nice to remember the fond times we all had playing the top games


----------



## Demonbart (Oct 7, 2010)

1. Zelda OoT (N64)
2. Pokemon HG/SS (DS)
3. Zelda (NES)
4. The World Ends With You (DS)
5. Super Robot Taisen OG Saga Endless Frontier (DS)
6. The Witcher (PC)
7. Pokemon Gold/Silver/Crystal (GBC)
8. Sonic the Hedgehog 2 (Megadrive)
9. Metroid Zero Mission (GBA)
10. Portal (PC)
11. World of Warcraft (PC)
12. Super Mario Brothers Advance 4 Super Mario Brothers 3 (GBA) (yes I'm listing the GBA version cuz I played it till I dropped, but I never played the original)
13. Trackmania Nations Forever (PC)
14. Metroid Fusion (GBA)
15. Super Mario 64 (N64)
That's all I can think off.
@ hotdogfire: Pokemon old GBA? Sure, you can play it on a GBA, but it's a GBC enhanced GB game.


----------



## Silent Storm (Oct 7, 2010)

1. Pokemon Red - GB
2. Pokemon Silver - GBC
3. Pokemon Crystal - GBC
4. Pokemon SoulSilver - NDS
5  Pokemon Black / White - NDS
6. The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX - GBC
7. The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time - N64
8. The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past - SNES
9. The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess - Wii
10. Mario Kart Wii - Wii
11. Super Mario 64 - N64
12. Super Mario Galaxy 2 - Wii
13. Super Smash Bros. Brawl - Wii
14. Super Mario World - SNES
15. Super Mario All-Stars - SNES
16. Super Mario Bros. - NES
17. Super Mario Bros. 3 - NES
18. Super Mario Land 2 - GB
19. New Super Mario Bros. Wii - Wii
20. Final Fantasy IV - NDS
21. Kingdom Heatrs II: Final Mix+ - PS2

I'm a Nintendo nut.


----------



## guinness (Oct 7, 2010)

The 20 games that I can say I have enjoyed and remember most are mostly retro, I don't tend to play more recent games for long before I get bored of them.

1. Gorf (Vic 20 and Arcade)
2. Wonderboy (Arcade and Commodore 64)
3. Congo Bongo (Arcade and Commodore 64)
4. Sprint 2 (1976 Arcade, NOT Super Sprint)
5. Galaxians (Arcade)
6. Burger Time (Arcade)
7. Dragons Lair (Arcade)
8. Gauntlet (Commodore 64 and Arcade)
9. Mayhem in Monsterland (Commodore 64)
10.  Spiders of Mars (Vic 20)
11. The Perils of Willy (Vic 20)
12. Mercenary: Escape from Targ (Commodore 64)
13. Turrican 2 (Commodore 64)
14. Bubble Bobble (Commodore 64 and Arcade)
15. Winter Games (Commodore 64)
16. NiGHTS into Dreams (Sega Saturn)
17. Alien vs Predator (Atari Jaguar version)
18. Pitfall 2 (Arcade and Commodore 64)
19. Pac Man and Pac Land (Arcade) (Can I count them as 1 choice?)
20. Wii Sports (Wii)

There are probably many more (Ladybug, Nemesis, Pengo). Just listing these was hard.


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 7, 2010)

Too easy.

Rez(dreamcast)
Killer 7(gamecube)
Super Metroid(SNES)
Super Castlevania IV(SNES)
LOZ Majoras Mask(N64)
Chrono Trigger(SNES)
Final Fantasy VI(SNES)
Halo(Xbox)
Splinter Cell Chaos Theory(Xbox)
Animal Crossning(gamecube)
Super Mario Sunshine(gamecube)
Resident Evil 4(Wii)
Jet Grind Radio(Dreamcast)
Eternal Darkness(Gamcube)
Sonic 3 and knuckles(Sega Genesis)
Super Mario Bros. 3(nes)
Castlevania Symphony of the Night(ps)
Pokemon RB(gamboy)
Shin Megami Tensei:Strange Journey(DS)
Last Window The Secret of Cape West(DS)
Shin megami Tensei II(SNES)
Super Monkey ball 1&2(gamecube)(for Multiplayer Purposes)


----------



## SylvWolf (Oct 7, 2010)

Hmm, what the hell. In no particular order.

Persona 4 (PS2)
Dragon Quest IX (DS)
Dragon Warrior Monsters (GBC)
LoZ: Link to the Past (SNES)
Super Smash Bros. Brawl (Wii)
Super Mario World (SNES)
Sonic 3 & Knuckles (GEN)
Golden Sun [1&2] (GBA)
Final Fantasy 7 (PS1)
Final Fantasy 9 (PS1)
Samurai Warriors 2 [&XL] (PS2)
Metal Gear Solid 4 (PS3)
Tales of Vesperia (360)
Dissidia: Final Fantasy (PSP)
Fallout 3 (PC)
Cave Story (PC)
Dynasty Warriors 3 [&XL] (PS2)
Kingdom Hearts 2 (PS2)
Fire Emblem 6 (GBA)
Chrono Trigger (SNES)

That should be 20. If I was to put these in order, it would've taken so much longer. I'm also pretty sure that I'm forgetting some of my favorite games, but I didn't wanna spend too much time on it.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 7, 2010)

In no particular order..........

1. Time Splitters 2

2. Time Splitters future perfect

3. Super Smash Bros. Brawl

4. Pokemon Ruby

5. Pokemon Blue

6. Pokemon Gold

7 Pokemon Heart Gold

8. The sword of etheria

9. Dragonball Z Sagas

10. Dragonball Z budokai Tenkaichi

11. Minecraft

12. Legend of Zelda twilight princess

13. Legend of Zelda Phantom Hourglass

14. Legend of zelda Spirit tracks

15. Super mario Galaxy 1

16. Wild Arms 4

*sigh* I can only think of 16 games worthy of being on this list.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Oct 7, 2010)

I can't rate them in an order as my favorite game depends on the mood I'm in. So here are 20 of my top favorites, in no order whatsoever.

Pokemon Silver (GBC)
Zelda: Ocarina of Time (N64)
Mother 3 (GBA)
Chrono Trigger (SNES)
Final Fantasy IV (SNES)
Final Fantasy V (SNES)
Final Fantasy VI (SNES)
Dragon Quest V (SNES)
Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door (GCN)
Super Smash Bros Melee (GCN)
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow (NDS)
Megaman 2 (NES)
Megaman X (SNES)
Megaman Zero 3 (GBA)
Skies of Arcadia (DC)
Metal Gear Solid (PSX)
Digimon World (PSX)
Tomba! (PSX)(obscure but one of the best games ever, check it out)
Super Mario Galaxy 2 (Wii)
Zelda: Wind Waker (GCN)


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 7, 2010)

1. Legend of zelda ocarina of time
2. Pokemon red
3.Timesplitters
4.MW2
5.pokemon  silver
6.Fallout 3
7. super smash bros brawl
8. pokemon platinum
9. zelda spirit tracks
10.Prince of persia (original)
11. legend of zelda twilight princess
12. Metal gear solid 4
13.DBZ buadokai tenkaichi 3
14. street fighter 4
15 super mario galaxy 2
16 new super mario bros wii
17 dragon quest 9
18 pokemon black and white
19 final fantasy vii crisis core
20 final fantasy vii

phew the hardest 2 mins of my life


----------



## redfalcon (Oct 7, 2010)

In no particular order, depends on my current mood and interests.

Rollercoaster Tycoon (PC)
Final Fantasy X (PS2)
Pokemon Silver (GBC)
Super Mario 64 (N64)
Gothic 2 (PC)
F1 World Grand Prix (N64)
Donkey Kong 64 (N64)
TLoZ: Ocarina of Time (N64)
Need for Speed 4 (PC)
Half-Life (PC)
Golden Sun (GBA)
Age of Empires 2 (PC)
Trackmania United Forever (PC)
Enemy Territory: Quake Wars (PC)
Battlefield 1942 (PC)
Soldier of Fortune 2 (PC)
World of Warcraft (PC)
Freelancer (PC)
Tony Hawks Pro Skater 3 (PC)
Pokemon Blue (GB)


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 7, 2010)

Super Mario Bros. (NES)
Mario Bros. (NES)
Super Mario Bros. 3 (NES)
Adventure Island (NES)
Super Mario World (SNES)
Mario Party (N64)
Mario Party 2 (N64)
Mario Party 3 (N64)
Super Smash Bros. (N64)
Mario Kart 64 (N64)
Star Wars Racer: Episode 1 (N64)
Yoshi's Story (N64)
Soul Calibur II (GCN)
The Spongebob Squarepants Movie (GC)
Super Smash Bros. Brawl (Wii)
Brawl +/- (Wii) (Completely different from regular Brawl, at least the way I have it.)
Mario Kart Wii (Wii)
Mario Kart Wii H (Wii)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Super Mario Galaxy 2 (Wii)
GT Racers (PS2)

Not exactly in that order.


----------



## DAZA (Oct 7, 2010)

They dont have to be in any order, just your top 20 is needed


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 8, 2010)

Hard to order my favorites, or even try to only pick the top 20.

Top tier:

Tales of Symphonia
Tales of the Abyss
Tales of Vesperia
NIER
Mega Man X3
Mega Man X6
Final Fantasy 7: Crisis Core
The Darkness (for an FPS, I really really enjoyed its story)

Everything else:

Halo Reach
Team Fortress 2
Ragnarok Online
Armored Core 4
Paper Mario 2
Super Smash Bros Melee
Bayonetta
Devil May Cry 4
Tales of Phantasia
Tales of Destiny
SMT: Devil Survivor
The World Ends With You

That's off the top of my head. Could probably replace a few of those with something else if I tried.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 9, 2010)

Did my best to order it.

1) Mario Kart Wii (Wii)
2) Grand Theft Auto: Vice City (PC)
3) Conker's Bad Fur Day (N64)
4) Super Mario Galaxy 2 (Wii)
5) Star Wars: Battlefront II (Xbox)
6) Super Mario All-Stars (SNES)
7) Super Mario 64 (N64)
8) Super Smash Bros. Brawl (Wii)
9) The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (SNES)
10) Muramasa: The Demon Blade (Wii)
11) Mario Kart 64 (N64)
12) Gran Turismo (PS1)
13) NHL Slapshot (Wii)
14) ModNation Racers (PS3)
15) Mirror's Edge (PS3)
16) LittleBigPlanet (PS3)
17) Mario Kart: Double Dash!! (GCN)
18) Quantum Redshift (Xbox) 
19) Halo Reach (X360)
20) Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots (PS3)


----------



## Langin (Oct 9, 2010)

These are my fav. games.

1.   Super Mario All-Stars(snes)


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 10, 2010)

In no particular order.

- Golden Sun
- Golden Sun: The Lost Age
- Mass Effect
- Mass Effect 2
- Enslaved: Odyssey to the Wes
- Alan Wake
- Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean
- Mario and Luigi: Superstar Saga
- The Legend of Zelda: The Windwaker
- Metroid Prime
- Metroid Prime 3
- Portal
- Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
- Halo Reach
- Medabots: Metabee version
- Pokemon Silver
- The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
- Assassins Creed 2
- Mario Kart 64
- Mario Galaxy 2


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 10, 2010)

@EdgeDancer: Is that you, SoulSnatcher?


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 10, 2010)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> @EdgeDancer: Is that you, SoulSnatcher?


No. Why do you ask?

PS. Its Edgedancer, no capital D


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Oct 10, 2010)

Without Pokemon (they aren't my all-time favorites, but they're good):

1. Metal Gear Solid
2. Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots
3. Fire Emblem: Blazing Sword (In the US Europe, it;s the first localized one)
4. Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater
5. Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty
6. Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn
7. Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance
8. Fire Emblem: Sacred Stones
9. Fire Emblem: Sword of Seals

Now that I got that out of the way, lol:

10. Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
11. Mario and Luigi: Superstar Saga
12. Super Smash Bros. Brawl
13. Spyro: Year of the Dragon
14. Spyro the Dragon
15. Crash Bandicoot 2: Cortex Strikes Back
16. Conker's Bad Fur Day
17. The Legend of Dragoon
18. Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
19. Phoenix Wright: Justice For All
20. Phoenix Wright: Trials and Tribulations

No particular order from 10-20.


----------



## TravisProduckshi (Oct 10, 2010)

In no particular order:

Kingdom Hearts II
Pokemon Gold Version
The World Ends With You
Chrono Trigger
Final Fantasy X
Tales of Vesperia
Final Fantasy XIII
Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII
Persona 3
Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep
Pokemon Platinum Version
Devil Survivor
Kingdom Hearts
Pokemon Black Version
Mother 3
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
No More Heroes 2
Tetris DS
Final Fantasy VII
Sonic Adventure 2 Battle


----------



## metalmouth647 (Oct 10, 2010)

This is easy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





20. Mother 3
19. Final Fantasy VI
18. Final Fantasy X
17. Pokemon Heartgold
16. Super Mario World
15. Grandia
14. Shenmue II
13. Kingdom Hearts
12. Crash Bash
11. Final Fantasy IX
10. Final Fantasy VIII
9. The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
8. Grand Theft Auto IV
7. Spyro Year of the Dragon
6. Assassin's Creed II
5. Mario Kart Wii
4. Pokemon Gold Version
3. Zelda: Twilight Princess
2. Zelda: Orcarina of Time
1. Final Fantasy VII


----------



## imshortandrad (Oct 10, 2010)

No order.

1. Sims 3
2. Grand Theft Auto III 
3. Call of Duty: World at War
4. Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker
5. Grand Theft Auto IV
6. Call of Duty: Modern Warfare
7. Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
8. Halo 3
9. Gears of War
10. Fable
11. Fable II
12. The Darkness
13. Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
14. Saints Row 
15. Dragon Ball Raging Blast
16. Left 4 Dead
17. Dead Rising
18. Mirror's Edge
19. Crash Bandicoot 2 
20. Spyro


----------



## Aurionfox (Oct 10, 2010)

this is going to be really hard but here it is...

1.- The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of time (N64)
2.- Final Fantasy 7 (PSOne / PC)
3.- Super Mario 64 (N64)
4.- Metroid Prime (GC)
5.- Pokemon Soul Silver (NDS)
6.- Half Life 2 - Episode 2 (PC)
7.- Golden Sun 2 (GBA) 
8.- Super Mario Galaxy 2 (Wii)
9.- Halo (Xbox)
10.- F-Zero GX (GC)
12.- Star Wars Jedi Academy (PC)
13.- Bart VS Space Mutants (NES)
14.- Street Fighter II (SNES)
15.- Goldeneye (N64)
16.- Command and Conquer Red Alert 2 (PC)
17.- Super Mario Bros 3 (GBA/e-Reader) yes!!!!! the gba version because there are more levels!!!
18.- Tales of Graces (Wii)
19.- Super Smash Bros Brawl (Wii)
20.- Riviera The Promised Land (GBA)

Special mention to....

X.- Populous The Begining
X.- Star Wars Rogue Leader
X.- Resident Evil 4
X.- The Legend of Zelda Majora's Mask
X.- Tiny Toons (NES)
X.- The World Ends With You 
X.- Homeworld 1 / Cataclysm / 2

And a never ending list


----------



## whoomph (Oct 10, 2010)

In no particular order (with youtube links for the obscure ones):

APB (Arcade/Amiga) 
Sonic 2 (Mega Drive)
Super Mario Bros (NES)
Super Mario 3 (NES)
Another World (Mega Drive)


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 10, 2010)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> Fishaman P said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, it's just that the stupid avatar is spreading like a virus, and now like 10 people have it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 10, 2010)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> Edgedancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?
I'm not using that avatar. I have a 'Yotsuba' avatar.
----
Zelda: Ocarina of Time (N64)
Super Mario Galaxy 2 (Wii)
Portal (PC)
Super Mario All-Stars (SNES)
Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga (GBA)
Super Mario 64 (N64)
Sonic the Hedgehog 2 (Mega Drive)
Super Smash Bros. Brawl (Wii)
Mario Kart Wii (Wii)
The World Ends with You (DS)
Minecraft (PC)
Pokemon Black/White (DS)
New Super Mario Bros. Wii (Wii)
Mother 3 (GBA)
Phoenix Wright: Trials and Tribulations (DS)
Tetris DS (DS)
GTA: Vice City (PC)
Advance Wars: Days of Ruin (DS)


----------



## DS1 (Oct 10, 2010)

I've got 25 and counting, it's going to take me a minute to trim the fat.

edit: Now I have to get the order correct


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 10, 2010)

Maybe I won't make the 20 games but.... Here's my list (not in order and not all definite or just random picks):

1 Zelda series
2 Paper Mario series
3 Mario&Luigi series
4 (Super) Metroid
5 GTA Series
6 Super Smash Bros (Brawl)
7 Professor Layton Series
8 Mario Kart series
9 PONG!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



10 Bayonetta, 'cause she's hot for some reason.
11 LEGO series (the one's based on movies, not Battles and stuff)
12 Diddy Kong Racing
13 Conker's Bad Fur Day
14 Kingdom Hearts series
15 Resident Evil series
16 Retro Sonics
17Croc: Legend of the Gobos
18 Left 4 Dead series (although the Witch is creepy as hell)
19 Dead Rising series (almost at 20 ;P)
20 Star Fox 64/Lylat Wars (stupid copyright issues, which is weird because it's Nintendo's own series) (not series 'cause the GCN and DS games suck and the 64 version is like an improvement to Starfox/Star Wing)

Hey, I made it to 20!!!
Yay!!


----------



## DS1 (Oct 10, 2010)

1. Kaidou Battle 2: Chain Reaction -- PS2, 2004

2. The World Ends With You -- DS, 2007

3. Urban Reign -- PS2, 2005

4. Mario 64 -- N64, 1996

5. Devil May Cry 3: Special Edition -- PS2, 2006

6. Kidou Senshi Gundam Seed Destiny: Rengou VS ZAFT II+ -- PS2, 2006

7. Okami -- PS2, 2006

8. Wave Race 64 -- N64, 1996

9. Tokyo Xtreme Racer 0 -- PS2, 2001

10. Moero! Justice Gakuen (Project Justice) -- Dreamcast, 2000

11. Tekken 5 -- PS2, 2005

12. Final Fantasy VII -- PSX, 1997

13. Style Savvy - DS, 2008

14. Halo: Combat Evolved -- PC, 2003

15. Radirgy -- Dreamcast, 2006

16.  Jet Set Radio -- Dreamcast, 2000

17. River City Ransom -- NES, 1991

18. Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town -- GBA, 2003

19. Way of the Samurai 2 -- PS2, 2004

20. Suikoden II -- PSX, 2000

This is no slapdash list! I didn't just do like 5 games I really like and then just randomly fill in the rest of the spots! Games 15-20 are not games I just 'kind of like', I really do think they are better than every game you don't see listed here!

Of course, I might be forgetting something I really love, but just can't remember at the moment. Valkyrie Profile got bumped off at the last minute, but I really do love that game. It's just that I'd play any of these other games over again before I did VP.


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 10, 2010)

01-silent hill
02-oracle of ages
03-majora's mask
04-ocarina of time
05-super metroid
06-bioshock
07-pokemon gold
08-warioware touched!
09-animal crossing (gc)
10-silent hill 4
11-super mario 64
12-oracle of seasons
13-haunting ground
14-bioshock 2
15-silent hill 2
16-minish cap
17-link's awakening
18-fatal frame
19-simpsons hit n run
20-pokemon red

i honestly had trouble naming this past the first 10 games


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Oct 10, 2010)

1 SSMB

2 TLOZ OOT
3 Megaman X series
4 Golden Sun
5 Golden Eye 007
6 Starfox 64
7 Super Street Fighter IV
8 Mario series
9 Conkers Bad Furday 64
10 Pokemon Fire Red
11 Pokemon White
12 Final Fantasy X International
13 Guilty Gear Series
14 InFamous
15 No More Heroes Paradise
16 Ninja Gaiden Sigma Series
17 Megaman Battle Network Series
18 BlazBlue Continuim Shift
19 Tales Of Series
20 Muramasa


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Oct 10, 2010)

I cant do one in order, soyeah.
Kingdom Hearts 2
Super Mario World
Super Mario 64 
StarFox 64
Kirby 64
Kirbys Dreamland 2
Sonic The Hedgehog 3 and Knuckles
Megaman X4
Legend Of Zelda Ocarina Of Time
Legend Of Zelda A Link To The Past 
Donkey Kong Country 2
Super Mario RPG
Super Metroid
Mario Kart 64
Donkey Kong 64
Super Mario Galaxy 2
Pokemon Gold (original)
Final Fantasy 4
F-Zero X
Shenmue 1

The list may change


----------



## DAZA (Oct 10, 2010)

whoomph said:
			
		

> In no particular order (with youtube links for the obscure ones):
> 
> APB (Arcade/Amiga)
> Sonic 2 (Mega Drive)
> ...


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 10, 2010)

1:Kingdom Hearts 2 (PS2)
2okemon White (NDS)
3:The World Ends With You (NDS)
4:Spiderman Shattered Dimensions (PS3)
5:Kingdom Hearts 358/2 (NDS)
6:Kingdom Hearts Re:Coded (NDS)
7:Final Fantasy The Four Heroes of Light (NDS)
8:Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep (PSP)
9:Metroid Other M(WII)
10evil May Cry 4 (PS3)
11ragon Ball Raging Blast (PS3)
12okemon Emerald(GBA)(My Favorite Pokemon Game)
13:Megaman Battle Network Series(GBA&NDS)
14:inFamous(PS3)
15okemon Fire Red(GBA)
16okemon Silver(GBC)
17ead Rising 2(PS3)
18rofessor Layton and the Unwound Future(NDS)
19ersona 3 Portable (PSP)
20ersona 4 (PS2)

^^


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2010)

Well shit! I don't know if I can add games that I did enjoyed w/o beating them first. So I'm going to my top 20 games in no particular order that I have beaten. Also some of them will be beaten+completed.

20. The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass (DS)
19. Mickey's Tetris Challenge (N64)
18. Bleach: Blade of Fate (DS)
17. Tekken: Tagteam Tournament (PS2)
16. Taz: Escape from Mars (Gen)
15. Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Ring of Fate (DS)
14. TopGear Overdrive (N64)
13. Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow (DS)
12. Mario Kart 64 (N64)
11. Sonic Shuffle (Dreamcast)
10. Boktai: The Sun In Your Hands (GBA)
9. Iggy's Reckin' Ball (N64)
8. Super Smash Bros (N64)
7. Dr. Mario (N64) ------> No one can beat me!
6. Jazz Jackrabbit 2 (PC)
5. Donkey Kong Country 64 (N64)
4. Jump! Ultimate Stars (DS)
3. Banjo Tooie (N64)
2. Sonic 3 & Knuckles (PC)
1. Super Mario 64 (N64)


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 10, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Fishaman P said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coulda sworn you had that avatar a week ago.
Maybe it was SoulAnger.

EDIT: Proof of viral avatar!


Spoiler


----------



## mkoo (Oct 10, 2010)

Not in a particular order,
Metroid Prime (GC/Wii)
Freespace 1+2  (PC)
Rollercoaster Tycoon (PC)
Kotor 2 (PC)
Team Fortress Classic (PC)
Pokémon Silver (GBC)
Ace Attorney: Phonix Wright (NDS)
TWEWY (NDS)
Final Fantasy I (part of Dawn of Souls - GBA) 
Ultima Online (PC Online)
The Sims 2 (PC)
C&C Renegade  (PC)
Homeworld 2 (PC)
Simcity 4
Freelancer (PC)
Need For Speed Underground 1+2 Most Wanted (PC)
GTA 3, Vice City (PC)
Eve Online (PC)


----------



## whoomph (Oct 11, 2010)

DAZA said:
			
		

> whoomph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## antwill (Oct 11, 2010)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> EDIT: Proof of viral avatar!
> 
> 
> Spoiler


You forgot Toni, also notice how those 3 all have red, white and blue in the flag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a conspiracy!


----------



## boof222 (Oct 11, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> Fishaman P said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








On topic: I changed up my list a bit.

In no particular order:

1. Spyro the Dragon - PS1
2. Spyro 3 - PS1
3. Crash Bandicoot 1 - PS1
4. Crash Bandicoot 2 - PS1
5- Crash Bandicoot 3 - PS1
6. Crash Team Racing - PS1
7. Kula World/Roll away - PS1
8. Ghost in the Shell - PS1
9. Tombi!/Tomba! - PS1
10. Mario kart 64
11. 007 Goldeneye - 64
12. Super Mario 64
13. Super Mario Galaxy 2 - Wii
14. Super Smash Bros. Brawl - Wii
15. Super Mario World - SNES
16. Super Mario World 2/Yoshi's Island - SNES/GBA
17. Super Mario Bros. - NES
18. Super Mario Bros. 3 - NES
19. Ratchet and Clank - PS2
20. No More Heroes 1 - Wii
21. Pokemon Crystal - Gameboy Colour
22. Age of Empires 2 - PC

There's 22 because I can/felt like it.


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 11, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> Fishaman P said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good thing you don't have that avatar.  It's Gohma, right?

[/offtopic]


----------



## 0ddity (Oct 12, 2010)

In no particular order:

Half-Life 1/2 (PC)
Day of Defeat Goldsrc/Source (PC)
Super Mario 64 (N64)
Super Mario Sunshine (NGC)
Professor Layton 1/2/3 (NDS)
Goldeneye 007 (N64)
Adventure Island (NES)
Super Mario (NES)
Super Mario 3 (SNES)
The Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind (PC)
Dungeon Siege (PC)
Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker (NGC)
Legend of Zelda: Link to the Past (SNES)
Starcraft/Broodwar (PC)
Shadow of the Colossus (PS2)
Final Fantasy 10 (PS2)
Metroid Prime (NGC)
NBA Jam (Genesis/SNES)
Earthworm Jim (Genesis)
Carmageddon (PC)


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 12, 2010)

No real order other than the order that came to mind!

1. Half Life
2. Super Metroid
3. Yoshi's Island
4. Sanitarium
5. Castlevania Dawn of Sorrows
6. Saints Row 2
7. Hotel Dusk
8. Megaman X
9. Clock Tower
10. Silent Hill 2
11. Phoenix Wright
12. Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of the Sky
13. Crono Cross
14. Ace Raiser
15. Eternal Darkness Sanity's Requiem'
16. CaveStory
17. The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
18. Conker's Bad Fur Day
19. Resident Evil
20. Geist


----------



## Joktan (Oct 12, 2010)

in no order.
1.bobmerman 3 (snes)
2.star wars knights of the old republic (xbox)
3.star wars knights of the olg republic 2(xbox)
4.halo(xbox)
5.halo 2 ( xbox)
6.final fantasy tactics a2(ds)
7.the conduit (wii)
8.resident evil ds (ds)
9.resident evil 4 (wii)
10.resident evil 5 (xbox 360)
11.star wars battle front 2 (xbox)
12.gears of war 2 (xbox 360)
13.lamborgini (snes)
14.twisted metal(ps1)
15.legend of zelda spirit tracks (ds)
16.star wars the force unleashed (wii)
17.king kong (xbox)
18.tetris(gameboy
19.age of empires age of kings (pc)
20.star wars jedi knight outcast
man this brought back memories


----------



## geminisama (Oct 12, 2010)

My top 20, in no order:
==
Baldurs Gate 2 (PC)
Bioshock (XBOX 360)
Chrono Cross (PSX)
Chrono Trigger (SNES)
Civilization 3 (PC)
Earthbound (SNES)
Fallout 2 (PC)
Final Fantasy 6 (SNES)
Final Fantasy Tactics (PSX)
Golden Eye 007 (N64)
Golden Sun: The Lost Age (GBA)
Mother 3 (GBA)
Parasite Eve (PSX)
Persona 3 FES (PS2)
Resident Evil 2 (PSX)
Secret of Mana 3 (SNES)
Shining Force 2 (Genesis)
Sonic 3 w/ Knuckles (Genesis)
Super Mario World (SNES)
Super Metroid (SNES)


----------



## I am r4ymond (Oct 12, 2010)

Mostly DS Games because that's the only handheld I have. :s 

1) Pokemon - Heart Gold/Soul Silver Version (DS)
2) Pokemon - Black/White Version (DS)
3) Spider Man - Shattered Dimensions (DS)
4) Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles - Echoes Of Time (DS)
5) Pokemon Ranger - Guardian Signs (DS)
6) Phantasy Star 0 (DS)
7) Blue Dragon - Awakened Shadows (DS)
8) Dragon Ball - Origins 2 (DS) 
9) Dragon Quest IX - Sentinels of the Starry Skies
10) Mario and Luigi - Bowser's Inside Story (DS) 
11) Might and Magic - Clash of Heroes (DS)
12) Ragnarok (DS)
13) Sands of Destruction (DS)
14) Sonic and SEGA All-Stars Racing (DS)
15) The World Ends With You (DS)
16) Transformers War For Cybertron - Autobots/Decepticons (DS)
17) Need For Speed - Nitro (DS)
18) LEGO Rock Band (DS)
19) Call of Duty - World At War + Mobilized
20) League Of Legends (PC)

Those are my Top 20 Games. I love playing those games, especially games like DQIX where you can play with your friends. Playing those kinds of games make me feel like I'm at home.


----------



## DAZA (Oct 12, 2010)

whoomph said:
			
		

> DAZA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paarish (Oct 12, 2010)

No particular order:

-Final Fantasy VI
-Spyro the Dragon 
-Kingdom Hearts
-Summoner
-Golden Sun
-Phoenix Wright
-Kirby
-Tales of Destiny (PS2 Remake)
-Tomb Raider
-Grand Theft Auto
-Super Mario
-Sonic the Hedgehog
-Aladdin on SNES
-Tales of Phantasia (PS1 Remake-even though DeJaps Translation is hilarious)
-Grandia
-Tetris 
-Final Fantasy IX
-Resident Evil
-Mortal Kombat
-Pokemon Yellow


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Oct 13, 2010)

This is pretty difficult 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But anyway (ordered randomly): 

1. Silicon Valley Space Station (N64)
2. Warcraft 3/FT (PC) 
3. Final Fantasy Tactics Advance (GBA)
4. Final Fantasy Tactics A2 (DS)
5. Super Smash Bros. Brawl (Wii)
6. Mother 3 (GBA)
7. Earthbound (SNES)
8. Final Fantasy Chocobo Tales (DS)
9. Animal Crossing Wild World (DS)
10. Dragon Quest V: Hand of the Heavenly Bride (DS) 
11. Perfect Dark (N64) (Multiplayer was a blast!)
12. Banjo Kazooie (N64)
13. GTA: San Andreas (PS2)
14. Final Fantasy X (PS2)
15. Ratchet and Clank: Going Commando (PS2)
16. Star Wars Battlefront (PS2)
17. The Sims (PC)
18. Yoshi's Island (SNES)
19. Harvest Moon 64 (N64)
20. Spyro 2: Ripto's Rage (PS)

Probably forgot a bunch, but it's all I remember for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I liked them for their nostalgic value as well.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Oct 13, 2010)

So glad I get to put this up, because I always get comments, like "You're missing something." lol

20. Indiana Jones: Fate of Atlantis (DOS)
19. Pilotwings (N64)
18. Kingdom Hearts II (PS2)
17. Adventure (Atari 2600)
16. Final Fantasy X (PS2)
15. Duke 3D (PC)
14. MGS3: Snake Eater (PS2)
13. Deadly Premonition (Xbox360, Note: Low-budget, but it's so worth playing.)
12. Zelda: Majora's Mask (N64)
11. Silent Hill 2 (PS2)
10. Goldeneye (N64, if only because I rocked MP) 
9. Half Life 2 (PC)
8. Dragon Quest 8 (PS2)
7. Star Ocean: Till the End of Time (PS2)
6. Elderscrolls 3: Morrowind (PC, although the Xbox one was good too)
5. Super Mario 64 (N64)
4. Heavy Rain (PS3, the first game this gen to get on my top 10)
3. Shenmue (DC)
2. Skies of Arcadia (GC or DC, they're both great)
1. Half-Life (PC)

Honestly, nothing (with the exception of Heavy Rain) have even come close to topping my top 3, may have those on there till the end of time.


----------



## emigre (Oct 13, 2010)

In no particular order: (though I'm aiming to liit one grame per series)

Persona 4
Crash Bandcoot 3:Warped
Mario Kart DS
Half Life 2
Portal
Super Mario Bros
Sonic the hedgehog
Mother 3
Tekkan 3
Rayman
Broken Sword
Chrono Trigger
Phoenix Wright AA: Trials and Tribulations
Eternal Sonata
Uncharted 2
Ratchetand Clank: A Crack in Time
Hotel Dusk: Room 215
Bejewled 2
Tetris DS
Professor Layton And The Curious Village


----------



## cram1121 (Oct 16, 2010)

no order -
mario world
sonic 1,2,3,s&k,cd
super mario 1,2,3
tetris dx
super mario kart snes, ds, wii
donkey kong country
tony hawk 2 & 3
loz link to the past
super mario land 1 & 2
mad gear (arcade - 1st game ever beat lol)
street fighter 2 turbo
super collapse 3
rrrrrrrrrridge racer 
crash bandicoot 1,2,3
gta 3, vice city
galaga
pilotwings
road rash 1,2,3
final fight
streets of rage 1,2,3


----------



## Anne Noise (Oct 20, 2010)

Top 20?!

- Mother 2.
- Super Mario RPG.
- Kingdom of Loathing.
- Ragnarok Online.
- Final Fantasy 6.
- Legend of Zelda: Link to the Past.
- Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening.
- Star Ocean 2.
- Super Metroid.
- Pokemon of some kind, not sure which one yet.  Heart Gold or Blue, maybe.

I'm too fucked up to finish this list right now.


----------

